# Cocci prevention—no baycox—what do you use??



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Friends:
Since Baycox is way over priced these days I’m going a different direction with our cocci prevention program with our babies. 

Can you tell me:
1. What you use for cocci prevention?
2. When do you start using it?
3. What the dosing is that you use?
4. Any other pertinent info to share?

Thank you in advance for sharing this info with this forum. I’m deciding what to go with going forward on our farm. 

We used to use Baycox. Before that we used Albon. But now I’m not sure if I will go back to Albon or use something else?

Thanks again!

Tami


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I recommend herbal dewormers, such as land of Havilah’s parasite formula or GI Soother. This can be started at 4 days old. Dosage is about one pinch.

But toltrazuril, which is baycox, can he bought without the brand name online.

Some people use Corid and love it.

Others use sulfa drugs and dimethox.

Really depends on what you want!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

@tothboergoats will be able to give you information on Corid.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I use Land of Havilah Parasite Formula and have loved it so far. I use the dosage recommendation on the bag which is by weight which is 3/4 of a teaspoon for my does and a teaspoon for my bucks. Before that I treated a coccidia problem with CoRid, but I don't use it for prevention. I love using herbal wormers because there's no withdraw time, no concern of overdosing and zero risk of building parasite resistance. The Land of Havilah Parasite formula takes care of barberpoles too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sulfa drugs are still available (if you can find the in stock) like Dimethox, 1 cc per.5 pounds day one and 1 ccper 10 pounds day 2-5. Start prevention at 10 days to three weeks

LOH parasite formula is good to address coccidia. Following dosing and frequency on her web page.

Corid info off my web page


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

LOH parasite formula brought the coccidia levels (we did fecal before and after treatment) from "moderate" down to "few" (which is a safe amount) in our adult doe.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Nigerian: I don't know where you buy baycox but it is like 100.00 on the link I usually have used in the past. I don't plan to use natural herbs this time. I know most of the options....sorry if I didn't make that clear. I was looking for what others are using right now.....and doseage etc. sorry if that wasn't clear. Thanks for commenting.

Mellon: Thank you for commenting. I don't think we will be using herbal formulas at this time. We have used it in the past but I don't think they always work consistently. I will think about that though. 

Cathy: Thank you for this info! I will think about herbals. Wasn't planning to go that direction this time. I may check with my vet and see if Albon would be available for purchase. Thanks again for the info.

21 goaties: Thank you that is good to know. We are dealing with babies though which is quite different than a adult who isn't mouthing everything like babies do. =) So not sure we plan to go that direction. We have used herbals in the past though.

Thank you all for your posts....hoping more people will comment on what they use.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

May I ask what herbals you have used in the past?

Toltrazuril from horse pre race.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We have used herbals from firwoodfarms. I am not sure if she still has a business or not. I think I have bought some herbs in the past but not sure from Land of H. 

Yes horseprerace is SUPER expensive right now. 100.00! So I won't be going that route either.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

They up the price at certain times to yes it’s probably too expensive right now.

I have only personally seen herbs from land of Havilah’s’s or Fir Meadow LLC work.

You really have to have the right formula.

And using with DoTerra oils hits the nail on the head!’


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry yes it was firmeadow we purchased herbs from prior. Sorry I knew fir was in the name. =)
Yes baycox is the most expensive I have ever seen it. It is way over priced.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Sorry yes it was firmeadow we purchased herbs from prior. Sorry I knew fir was in the name. =)
> Yes baycox is the most expensive I have ever seen it. It is way over priced.


Do you know which herbs you purchased from Fir Meadow? Because their dWORM formula does not treat coccidia.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You need their secondary formula, GI Soother, and you must dose it very specifically - I don't use it as directed on the label.

For hard cases, I recommend EOs along with the herbs.

P.S. For super hard cases of coccidia, I recommend Kochi Free: https://www.purelypets.com/shop-by-products-a-z/k/kocci-free-1-oz-4-oz2451-detail
But it is a bit pricy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Mellon: Thank you for commenting. I don't think we will be using herbal formulas at this time. We have used it in the past but I don't think they always work consistently. I will think about that though.


I will say that you have to be very vigilant about using herbals. You must do it absolutely every week. In my area it rains a _ton _I have _got_ to worm every time it rains or I will get higher egg counts. I also really think that giving raw garlic with herbs really dose supercharge the formula and make it work even better.

I use herbs because for me they work, but they may not for you. It's your decision (thumbup).


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> you have to be very vigilant about using herbals.


Yep.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Well said MellonFriend!!

Yes, you have to be quite diligent. Sometimes I give my wormers daily in humid weather.

But I want to point out to the OP that I have had coccidia, and I have never used a chemical wormer, ever... so it is of the utmost clarity to me that they do work, you just have to use the right one(s).

And as MellonFriend said, supercharging them with garlic, good nutrition, immune support herbs, and essential oils, is all important.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes with herbs you do have to be on top of things. We give extra after a rain. 

Tummy Tamer can also help with prevention, blend with a garlic clove for extra push. 
1 teaspoon each
cinnamon
cayenne pepper
ginger
slippery elm
acv
molasses
20-30 cc water
blend in a garlic clove until smooth and drench. 
can do 2 times a day during peek worry times. 

as Mellonfriend said, herbs are not for everyone, so you need to choose what is best in your situation.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I could use herbal stuff, but with my herd size, it is not practical and the State would have a fit. (Milk regulations). Like a dose at 6 weeks old would affect milk 2 years later! (I know, laws exist to save people but sheesh!)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Not sure about the state laws, but herbs can be added to grain in bulk or even water sources for big herds!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah I think it was the GI soother that is for cocci. We got quite a few herbal mixes from fir meadow in the past.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone about the herb info. I have used GI soother in the past. Maybe we will again. It wasn't cheap for my herd and I don't have a huge herd. But I had to use alot of the herbs because I have large goats! That was earlier on in our goat herd.

Actually now we hardly ever have to worm at all. I check our herds fecals periodically and they just arent ever high hardly at all because of the sand set up around the barn (they can be outside in fenced off area from pasture). They do not go on pasture unless it is dry or nearly dry. That has really made a difference I think. 

This is for my babies that I am talking about though. So maybe I could just buy some herbs.

In your opinion is LOFH or Firmeadows mixes better?

Thanks for the recipe too Cathy.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Land of Havilah’s is cheaper, someone did a cost breakdown of it in comparison and it came out to be the cheapest and the most of effective.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok that is good to know! Thank you!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What is the name of LOH's cocci mix?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It’s all the same, the Parasite Formula


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I went ahead and bypassed the baycox this year because I ended up getting a bad batch and lost some kids. I went with corid. I thought I would dread it but it really did a great job! First time ever using it since that was the only thing I can get here since I can't get antibiotics without a vet and no vet is willing to make the long drive to come look at my herd and make a relationship. 
Anyways I used the powder and mixed my own, and then dosed using this








In the past what I did was use baycox at 3 and 6 weeks and then by then they are consuming enough medicated feed to keep cocci at bay. I also changed my grain to something that is not medicated so I treated kids at 3,6,9, and 12 weeks.
At some point kinda need to build their own resistance to it. My weaning pen is a pen that no adults have access too there for no adult feces to get ahold of. That's why I stop treatment/ prevention at 12 weeks. I've been thinking about this though and I think that if I didn't wean the way I did I would make sure they were on medicated feed. A friend of mine back east does not do prevention but she does put them on medicated feed at the time of weaning for a month or 2 to get them over the stress of weaning. It seems to work beautifully for her. 
But the corid I never messed with it before because I was worried about thiamine deficiency. I even dosed my kids more on the heavy side and no kids ever missed a beat. But that's what I did and I'm going to go ahead and keep doing it this way. I'm really annoyed with baycox, even before the price increase it's not something that is cheap and to have bought a huge bottle and end up with dead kids was pretty discouraging. I won't spend my money on it again


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Toltrazuril (Baycox) at horseprerace is not only overpriced, but several bottles we’ve gotten have been snotty and just gross overall. I’ve heard scary things about it not working.

I used to use DiMethox, but we cannot get ahold of any RX sulfameds. I’d use CoRid, but dosing 30+ kids at weaning for 5 days in a row would just stress us to the max. I will use it for backup. 

I have spoken to a trusted friend and vet who specializes in goats and parasitic management. She recommended Marquis, but that is currently on backorder. Her other favorite method is using the Sustain III calf boluses. It is a two day treatment with no need for a followup. It’s a sulfa med that doesn’t require an RX unless you’re in CA.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

We use Calf Pro in the milk & keep toltrazuril on hand for when the kids are weaned.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Jessica! Thank you Carly and thank you goat whisperer. Appreciate all this info. 

I haven’t ever heard from of the meds you mentioned Carly. So will ask my vet about that. Thank you!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How do you administer the calf bolus's? (SustainIII)?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> How do you administer the calf bolus's? (SustainIII)?


You just dissolve in water and use a syringe. I've heard that they're huge, so I doubt administering with a gun is plausible for a young kid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I use Corrid. I do get tired by day 5 ..buy it cleans my little ones up. Ive done a fecal before & 2 weeks after. I could not believe the difference. Its amazing. Ill stay with corrid. I use the liquid & add into the water. Toth boer goats gave me her dosage, and thats what Ive used.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I haven't found anything else I like. CoRid and sulfa meds don't work for me. Albon is hit or miss. I can't afford toltrazuril from Horseprerace anymore and I'm afraid to order from them anyway after hearing of people getting bad batches. I did have to treat some kids for coccidia earlier this spring and I paid the big bucks to get Albon from my vet because hit-or-miss is still better than nothing at all (which was the results I was getting with CoRid- no change in coccidia levels) but I wasn't confident in it. I've ordered a bottle of legit Baycox from a website in Australia, but it's been over a month and it still hasn't arrived (between international shipping and COVID) and since it's supposed to be refrigerated, who knows what efficacy will be like. But I felt like it was worth the price to have it on hand since I pretty much have no other options. I may look into herbal options just to have something else to add to the arsenal, although I've tried herbal dewormers in the past and hated them. Dosing was too frequent and I couldn't get the goats to take it readily. I've been really disappointed this year with the lack of access to such an important drug. Not sure why Baycox isn't available in the US yet. My vet had never heard of it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah it’s important to have good options. 

When I gave mine herbal mixes that were powder I’d mix it with a little molasses and water and then roll them into balls. The goats gobbled them down. Probably could mix with a little mashed banana too. Just suggestions for the herbal mixes. 

I’m going to call my vet tomorrow to see what she suggests. We want to be ready to start something. Babies are the only ones who need it. 

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's all crazy!

I am using the powdered dry form of the Toltrazuril, less expensive, at 3-4 weeks of age and 6-8 weeks of age, alongside a grower pellet with coccidiastat free choice in the creep feeder. The powder version is a real hassle to dissolve/mix but I wouldn't pay the $100 for the liquid. I can't say I 100% trust the website or the product, I also feel immensely guilty using it on future meat animals, but that's my best option right now. And the kids grew GREAT!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The 5 day treatment is defiantly more of a pain then the one day. I admit that was one reason I was absolutely sold on baycox and was willing to pay the extra for it. And I was so dreading the corid the first time I mixed it up to give to the kids. I think I ended up with 89 kids (would have to go back and look) but doing it at night while using a flashlight to shine in their eyes they were like little deer in headlights and just stood there. Just the kids and I with 1 flashlight would get them all done in about 1/2hour. So it made life so much easier


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Calistar said:


> I haven't found anything else I like. CoRid and sulfa meds don't work for me. Albon is hit or miss. I can't afford toltrazuril from Horseprerace anymore and I'm afraid to order from them anyway after hearing of people getting bad batches. I did have to treat some kids for coccidia earlier this spring and I paid the big bucks to get Albon from my vet because hit-or-miss is still better than nothing at all (which was the results I was getting with CoRid- no change in coccidia levels) but I wasn't confident in it. I've ordered a bottle of legit Baycox from a website in Australia, but it's been over a month and it still hasn't arrived (between international shipping and COVID) and since it's supposed to be refrigerated, who knows what efficacy will be like. But I felt like it was worth the price to have it on hand since I pretty much have no other options. I may look into herbal options just to have something else to add to the arsenal, although I've tried herbal dewormers in the past and hated them. Dosing was too frequent and I couldn't get the goats to take it readily. I've been really disappointed this year with the lack of access to such an important drug. Not sure why Baycox isn't available in the US yet. My vet had never heard of it.


Which herbals have you tried in the past?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Which herbals have you tried in the past?


It's been a while, I think it was Molly's


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Calistar said:


> It's been a while, I think it was Molly's


I really think that Molly's is a terrible representation of natural dewormers. I highly recommend Land of Havilah's or Fir Meadow LLC.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I really think that Molly's is a terrible representation of natural dewormers. I highly recommend Land of Havilah's or Fir Meadow LLC.


Haha! I will keep that in mind if I try natural dewormers again!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Katey: Yeah I don't think they have powder on their website anymore, it wasn't there last time I looked. So I am just moving on and figure we will use something else from now on. Thanks for letting us know what your farm uses!

Jessica that is sorta funny....you took them off guard! Great idea! Yeah I am going to use something else this year for sure. Thanks for posting what you use on your farm.

Thanks everyone for your comments! I am going to call the vet and see what she recommends too.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Thank you Jessica! Thank you Carly and thank you goat whisperer. Appreciate all this info.
> 
> I haven't ever heard from of the meds you mentioned Carly. So will ask my vet about that. Thank you!!


Maybe your vet would sell you the number of doses of Baycox that you need instead of having to buy the whole bottle. (??) One of the vets that I use for our dogs (much closer than our goat-vet) won't see or treat the goats but, will sell me 'pharmaceuticals' for our goats if I know exactly what I need.

Just a thought.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I really think that Molly's is a terrible representation of natural dewormers. I highly recommend Land of Havilah's or Fir Meadow LLC.


Interesting. Why do you feel that way about Molly's Herbals..? Is it something to do with her ingredients/dosage rate/..? Or have you just not gotten the results that you expected..?

That said...I have used Molly's Herbals since we've gotten our does (bottle-babies) 3 years ago...also use it on the dogs and chickens. It has worked *really well* for our 'herd' and is the only thing I use for parasites. We have not had any POSITIVE fecals so far on anyone (dogs or goats) and they get checked regularly.

I have thought about switching to L.O.H. (have friends that use it with good results) but, why switch if what I am using works just fine..?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If what you use works for you, keep on! Everyone has a favorite way to do things and unless harmful or about to be fatal, what works for one may not have the same results for someone else. 

I'm not a "herbal" person, but used to use Molly's pregnancy herb stuff. When my herd was smaller and each got an individual pan of grain, it worked great. The herd grew, now they get fed in a couple long troughs and it's a mixed herd with kids to adults. It's too much to use herbal stuff. But, at the time, I was impressed with Molly's and her tonics etc. helped my herd. (Her pain tonic is mostly alcohol, it has helped many goats, or maybe they were just drunk?!) 

Anyway, if it works for you, don't change unless you really want to.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmns:
Baycox isn't legal to use/approved to use in the USA. So my vet can't do that. 

Yeah I've thought about using herbals. I've used them before.

I think I have found powdered and liquid dimethox in another brand. It's on back order from agri-labs. But vetone brand I see online. Need to check tho that it's in stock for sure.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Good advice goats rock. I agree. I have a small herd. So have thought about using herbals again. 

I’m really not wanting to use corid yet. I see that as a ‘big gun’ med. and if I can’t get dimethox I may just start using the herbals first.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Good advice goats rock. I agree. I have a small herd. So have thought about using herbals again.
> 
> I'm really not wanting to use corid yet. I see that as a 'big gun' med. and if I can't get dimethox I may just start using the herbals first.


I would avoid thinking of Corid as the big gun med because it is much less effective than most others IMO, it is hit or miss.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok. Well for us it seems like a big gun cause we haven’t used it. 
Our herd is pretty natural. No medicated feeds. Only hay unless they are kidding or kids. And they are still fat! I don’t know how to slim down one of my does! She is fat and only eating pasture and hay. Lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I have always loved dimethox. It has been a lifesaver with severe cases we’ve had in the past. I hope you can get your hands on it!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Oh ok. Well for us it seems like a big gun cause we haven't used it.
> Our herd is pretty natural. No medicated feeds. Only hay unless they are kidding or kids. And they are still fat! I don't know how to slim down one of my does! She is fat and only eating pasture and hay. Lol


My Eddie is like that!! He's not build very "dairy" like his brother - he is a tank!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

CountyLineAcres:
I have normally bought Agri-labs brand Di-Methox 12.5% in a gallon jug liquid. However I guess Agri-labs shut down for a while during covid. So it is out of stock everywhere! I don't need a gallon for just a few babies. So I am considering buying this:
https://entirelypetspharmacy.com/vetone-sulfadimethoxine-antibacterial-powder-107gm.html

It is pretty cheap. I am on hold with the company to make sure they have it in stock. They also carry a gallon of the liquid:
https://entirelypetspharmacy.com/ve...ted-solution-12-5-antibacterial-1-gallon.html

I am pretty sure this is the same product as Agri-Labs. But it is the VetOne brand. 
I may just buy the powder and mix it up since it makes a gallon. And use that this year. I am always a bit hesitant to use a new brand that I haven't used before. =) But this should work I would think? I haven't used powder and mixed it up before but think it should work just as good.

Well the guy is checking for me now to see if this stuff is in stock.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I believe it should work! That’s great you found it! I don’t know the reputation of these websites; however, since they’re asking you for a prescription, it seems like a good thing.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes this website it above board....ok. My vet's office told me about where I could get the dimethox so referred me to the website. I bought the liquid because that is what I have used before. I was glad I found some. 

If anyone else needs cocci med......this is the place to get it. It seems all the other stuff is on backorder status everywhere.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Moers....
My vet ordered corid for us. But I forgot to see how jessica dosed it prior to her ordering it. Jessica uses the powder so....ugh now I’m not sure how to dose it. 

You use the liquid which is what I have now. 

My vet gave me these instructions, see below. Can you tell me if this is how you dose??

Pet vet:
Corid 9.6%oral solution coccidiostat 
Dilute 3fl oz corid 9.6% oral solution to one pint (16oz) of water and with a dose syringe give 1 fl oz of this solution for each 100 lbs(45kg) body weight diluted with 1fl oz of water. This will provide the daily amprolium dose of approx 10 mg/kg (10mg per 2.2lb)bodyweight. 

Then it states:
Give by mouth once daily for 15 consecutive days for the treatment of e-Mac in alpacas. 

I read that and thought HUH!!!? I don’t have alpacas!! LOL!

So what do you all think about this dosing??

Moers how do you dose the liquid? Is this the liquid you have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water.
Then dose it the same as below.

20% Powdered mixture is cheaper mix at: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mixed solution well. Shake well before each use.
then dose at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days.

I do not put it in the drinking water, because I feel the goats will not get enough from it and it is being underdosed._


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there here is how I use Corid


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok tothboergoats..jinx you owe me a coke... we posted at the same time:clever:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:upthumbup)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Toltrazuril. I found a site where they are selling it for much cheaper than the race horse place. It seems to work just as well.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry for very late reply. Thank you all for responding!! Really appreciate this help! I will be treating soon. So far all has been ok even with our numbers. 

I’m rechecking numbers Monday. Then will treat this week. Want to treat babies before wet fall.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So where do you find baycox cheaper???
Lotsagoats....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Pam: Our vet recommends giving b complex shots every day you give Corid. But she is just covering the thiamine issue. She is over cautious but I appreciate that our vet is over cautious. =) Just sharing in case others might want to know this. 

Thanks again! We just got back our retesting results for worms. We will be treating a few for cocci starting tomorrow.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Pam or Moers can you guys tell me, do you add honey or anything sweet to the corid when dosing it? Making it more palatable??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing sweet, I just give it.

Many vets say that about corid, however, they are not correct.

If a vet or anyone feels a goat is low in thiamine, another cocci treatment should be given instead.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

No I just use a drench gun. So it goes in the back of their toungue..mine dont act like it tastes bad


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If you give thiamine during Corid it won’t work.

You should really tell that to your vet.

If you have a lot of sulfur in you water, for instance, your goats may be lower in thiamine - better to use a different drug.

But polio from Corid is rare.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting! Hummmm I had heard corid can definately cause thiamine deficiency and that people do give B complex during treatment to just be precautionary. So really, you all don't do that?? I thought maybe at the end of the treatment we should give a dose or two? I don't think that would hurt, do you? 

We don't have sulfur in our water. We have copper from our pipes in our water cause it is pretty hard water I think? But otherwise it is great well water from the mountain.

We started giving corid this evening.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Interesting! Hummmm I had heard corid can definately cause thiamine deficiency and that people do give B complex during treatment to just be precautionary. So really, you all don't do that?? I thought maybe at the end of the treatment we should give a dose or two? I don't think that would hurt, do you?
> 
> We don't have sulfur in our water. We have copper from our pipes in our water cause it is pretty hard water I think? But otherwise it is great well water from the mountain.
> 
> We started giving corid this evening.


Well, Corid works by inhibiting thiamine and kills coccidia because coccidia needs thiamine to live. So give thiamine to the goat as you give Corid is going to block to Corid altogether.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give a B Complex shot at the end to make yourself feel better. That isn't a big deal. But really isn't necessary.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I’d only give B if I saw symptoms of poor reaction.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you see any symptoms at all of polio, stop the corid immediately and start thiamine injections.
But do know most likely thiamine deficiency is not caused by using corid.

If you feel you need to follow up with thiamine injections feel free, I recommend giving it, the next day after full 5 days. So on day 6

I have never followed up with thiamine and they do just fine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Mine seem to thrive on the corrid. I havent had any thiamine problems. I just feed as normal and on the 2nd, or evening feed..they get Corrid. I weigh them & make sure I give them the correct dosage.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ranger thank you for that info! That’s good to know. I guess I didn’t understand that correctly!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thanks Karen. That’s good to know. I thought it was necessary. Not sure why I thought that.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Nigerian dwarf owner: ok thanks for letting me know. 

Pam: thank you for letting me know that. Good to know that. Our goats seem to be ok. 

We made big mistake. Had a busy day over the weekend and forgot to give the corid one day. But gave it the next morning. And the next day was the last day. So I’m hoping we didn’t mess everything up by doing that. We will retest fecals in 3-4 wks. 

Moers: thank you for sharing that information about your herd and corid. 

All seems to be ok. We only gave corid to those who tested as needing it. 

Thank you all for sharing your comments. 

Hope everyone has had a good week so far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Missing a day wasn't good, but if it was preventive and not an actual treatment, you should be OK.

Just try not to make a habit of it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

UGH. No it wasn't for preventative. =( I know it is not good. But it happened. So hoping all will be ok. And hoping the cocci were killed off. We did add a day because of the day missed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It did knock down the numbers, but don't know just how much.
If it is over the base count, it can cause harm. 

You should redo, if this was an active case.

But if you do not want to do that, get a fecal in 10 days to see where the goat is at.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Pam I am not sure what you mean by base count. Our latest fecal numbers were: 1650, 3750, 1075. I treat anything over or near 500. 

So I think I will retest in 10 days and see if the treatment helped. Is that what you would do?

Tami


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Base or level:
The 500 count as you suggested or lower is a safe zone. 

Yes, that is what I would do.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok! Thanks! I plan to do that. Also have to treat a few for strongyles. Going to use valbazen. Then retest 10 days after that. Taking a break tho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So I bought zuricox another cheaper option of baycox. Will let you all know how this goes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok a update: I purchased online I believe last Thur or Fri. And I just got confirmation that they are shipping it from San Diego. It will arrive here Thursday. So I think they are shipping priority mail which is great!

That’s pretty quick shipping. 

Will let you know if product works for us. Will retest 2-3 wk from Friday when we dose them.


----------

